# Ladies hairdresser



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Any recommendations for decent hairdresser, my wife tried one in Marina Mall and had one of the worst cuts ever.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There was quite a good thread on this recently, which you should be able to find using the search engine.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

SOS Salon and Salon Ink are both pretty good.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello blazeaway,

I can recommend Toni & Guy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Juan Salon has a great special offer at the moment

Colour or hi-lights, cut & blow dry, manicure and pedicure, herbal oil treatment, face threading or waxing for Dhs 500.

Tel: 800 JUAN JUAN SALON


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just be aware that very often here 'You get what you pay for' and BIG name hairdressing salons are certainly NOT up to their international counterparts - just a warning! One salon mention on here I didn't have a good experience, in fact they destroyed my hair!


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Juan Salon has a great special offer at the moment
> 
> Colour or hi-lights, cut & blow dry, manicure and pedicure, herbal oil treatment, face threading or waxing for Dhs 500.
> 
> Tel: 800 JUAN JUAN SALON


Juan is very good, at cuts & colours anyway. What on earth is face threading?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Scatterling said:


> Juan is very good, at cuts & colours anyway. What on earth is face threading?


The same as eye brow threading, but over your entire face to remove the tiny hairs. It always looks severely painful when I see people having it done.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I can also vouch for Juan Salon, he gives beautiful haircuts


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They might be good with cuts and colour, but they're not good with certain other treatments. I was severely disappointed with the service.


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> They might be good with cuts and colour, but they're not good with certain other treatments. I was severely disappointed with the service.


Also I wouldn't trust anyone but Juan himself with colour


----------

